# Is there a vivarium/dart frog magazine?



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I would really love to subscribe to a vivarium and or dart frog/ amphibian magazine. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

There used to be one called Vivarium.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

dendroboard should have a magazine or something. or just make like a monthly newsletter set up like a magazine and email it to people.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thats not a bad idea - better yet, members could write articles, and then it could be posted on a website (availible for download in pdf format) and viewed there, an email could be sent when its posted. Youd definately want back issues availible too. 

I could see different colums such as 'feature dart species/morph' / 'feeding' / 'health and disease' / 'vivarium of the month' / 'feature plant' / 'how to . . .' / etc . . . maybe even a Q & A section.

Profits, if any (maybe from advertising, or if people wanted a printed copy sent to their house) could go to treewalkers or the like.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Thats not a bad idea - better yet, members could write articles, and then it could be posted on a website (availible for download in pdf format) and viewed there, an email could be sent when its posted. Youd definately want back issues availible too.
> 
> I could see different colums such as 'feature dart species/morph' / 'feeding' / 'health and disease' / 'vivarium of the month' / 'feature plant' / 'how to . . .' / etc . . . maybe even a Q & A section.
> 
> Profits, if any (maybe from advertising, or if people wanted a printed copy sent to their house) could go to treewalkers or the like.


exactly, i think a website would be easiest.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Go for it, guys!!!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Lets do it!


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

The online database/newsletter sounds good, I'd like to see it happen. But I agree with Quaz, I'd love to have a nice glossy magazine arrive on my doorstep each month. 

Too bad Vivarium Magazine went out of business.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ill have to discuss this thing over with my younger sister - she's really into graphic/website design (you guys should see my business card!). It would be cool to utilize the knowledge available on dendroboard - as in get some of our plant gurus, senior frog keepers, etc to commit to writing a monthly/bimonthly column. 

Ive actually thought about establishing something along these lines before. Keep the ideas coming - it would be at least 3-4 mnths before anything would happen, but judging from the interest this tread has gotten today, it may be feasible. And fo those of you who like shiny glossy magazines, there could always be a subscribe/buy option on the website, where I could get copies made at a Kinkos and mailed.

Ill be launching an online store sometime in the next year, to sell some viv supplies, feeders, and beardeds (hopefully darts too), maybe this could be incorporated into it somehow. 

I miss Vivarium magazine 

And another thing, Id love to see an online database with people's phone numbers/email and location (city, state) and what species they work with. Would also be a great way for someone to get some FFs in an emergency.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am all for helping get something going, as in a monthly news letter or maybe quarterly. I think it would be best online in say PDF format. Truth is magazines are a dieing breed. We could also just post the articles like the care sheets. Which would give a easy place to edit and etc.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

TFH, Reptile Mag, and all the other pet hobbiest magazines aren't having any trouble are they?

I mean how many hobbiest magazines can you find at borders or barnes and knobles. I think there really is a need for a Vivarium Magazine. I never saw the one that went under but I'd just love to see the sponsers of this sight have a physical format to place adds, products, and specials. 
Black Jungle and a few others have placed adds in Reptile Magazine. 

If we got it going I'm sure petco, petsmart, local pet shops, and major book stores would pic it up. 

There may be a european vivarium mag in print. Does anyone know? 

Shoot... It's possible, with the right capital, game plan, and demand that a company like one of the dendroboard sponsers could one day if not soon have a monthly or quarterly catalog of products incorporated with articles and up coming events. A lot like Dr. foster and Smith.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

vivarium magazine didnt necessarily go under it just got absorbed by reptiles magazine. i have several old reptiles magazines that at the top say: Now incorporating the vivarium magazine

























it really sucks that this happened though because instead of a whole magazine devoted to the concept of vivariums, reptiles magazine devotes only a monthly column. :x while as informative and interesting as the column is, its just not enough. dont get me wrong i love reptiles magazine and will probably collect them as long as they are around. i have kept snakes and lizards all my life and reptiles magazine has been an invaluable tool and i have referenced my collection hundreds of times. i have glossed over articles not paying them much attention until making a new scaly aquisition and going back to articles to glean some tidbit of information. but now everything has changed. i have the PDF infection and i need a new database of info to collect. DB is the foundation for this new database but i for one would love to have an amphibian version of reptiles magazine. i would pay money for that and probably many others would as well, but im sure that would be a costly endeavor in both time and money. i wouldnt mind having access to an online magazine as has been suggested. also i dont think magazines are a dying breed at all. just go to a barnes and nobles or a borders book store and the magazine sections have literally hundreds of offerings on a myriad of subjects. ok im done ill shut up now :lol:


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

hmmm... I wonder if the editors of Reptiles magazine have had much interest or demand coming to them for more vivarium/dartfrog specific info? 

I guess if they do... the supply will follow shortly. I'm going to try and get in touch with them.


----------

